# Buddy has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Bless you for taking in an old soul and loving him despite knowing it would be painful. Run free sweet Buddy!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. But bless you for adopting him. People do not want to adopt seniors and that is so sad for them. Our last 4 have adopted and been considered seniors--the first, a 7 year old blind Great Pyrenees. Then a 7 1/2 year old Pyrenees, then an 11 year old Golden and then a 9 yr 9 month old Pyrenees that I just lost Monday, the 27th after having he 2 years, 7 months. We do not have these precious seniors long, but what a difference we can make in thier senior years. I am 76 myself and I know what it means to be loved and I want the same for thee senior dogs. Your Buddy was so handsome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy, he was beautiful. 
Thank you for bringing this precious soul into your family. 

Run Free Buddy


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Buddy. What a wonderful sweet face.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Buddy. What a wonderful sweet face.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

BuddyBigDog said:


> We said goodbye to Buddy on Wednesday. He was just shy of fifteen years and three months old. We adopted him last year from a GR rescue and we’re so thrilled to be the lucky family that got him. He was an amazing dog, and we miss him terribly.
> View attachment 885983
> View attachment 885984


WOW 15 years and 3 months ! Good job Buddyand You are wonderful human beings for taking him in.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

He looks like an angel. So wonderful that you gave him your love and he had that love to the end. That is an amazing age for a golden Deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

BuddyBigDog said:


> We said goodbye to Buddy on Wednesday. He was just shy of fifteen years and three months old. We adopted him last year from a GR rescue and we’re so thrilled to be the lucky family that got him. He was an amazing dog, and we miss him terribly.
> View attachment 885983
> View attachment 885984


So sorry. Looks like an amazing boy. Fly high sweet boy💔


----------

